# mini-cooler beer launcher



## reXfeReL (Mar 18, 2007)

ok, i know that this is something that 99% percent of us don't have the skills for, but, it is dope shit! This guy john w. cornwell has many other projects also if your into it.
http://www.hackaday.com/2007/02/26/robo ... ng-fridge/


----------



## reXfeReL (Mar 18, 2007)

the next D.I.Y post will be something the majority of us can make simply, promise.


----------

